# Photo Competition - Bunny you would most like to take home.



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So here is it, the first photo competition!

*TITLE: Bunny you would most like to take home.* 
It's not a prettiest garden or best photography skills competition. Just simply vote for which one you would most like to "bun nap"
The photo needs to be of just one bunny so it is clear who we are voting for.

Can I ask for no more than 4 entries per person please.

ENTRIES NOW CLOSED

To vote - simply click like on the reply containing the bunny you want to vote for.

There are rosettes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place and entry is free. It's just for abit of fun and an excuse for us to look at photos of more bunnies.

(Remember, No voting till 26th June please.) *Voting will close at 8pm on 3rd July.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Just because I love this photo 

Reed


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

squishy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and fudge, because i know niki loves him :lol:









2 entries isnt enough for 23 bunnies though!!! :lol:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I actually thought of you Lil Miss when I typed that. Lets see hoe this comp goes and for the next ones i might up the limit, or not have a limit. I am just kind of testing it out with this comp.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its just really a subtle way to tell me i have too many rabbits isnt it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Well .... maybe a little bit hehe


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Well as Lil Miss has 2, I'm gonna have to enter another 

Rebo


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

*NEEDS TO REPORT FRAUDULENT ENTRY*

Lil_Miss has put forward a gorgeous bun called Fudge under HER name!!!! THEFT!!!!!!! 

So firstly here is my little Gus...










I am NOT the best photographer and I only have my phone so apologise now for the quality but have entered because you asked for gorgeous buns....and I have MANY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ok, go on then. 4 entries per person.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's mine!

Georgie


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

And my special girl Rosie!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Finally Little D (aka Dylan)


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

As we have now been told we can have 4 entries 

Heather


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Zooty


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok One more.

Lolly's good eye.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Ms Pretty Bunny


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Vodka


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay thank you!

OK well here is my gorgeous blue Saffy (sorry about the red eye...can't get rid of it).


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Finally found out how to put pics on here  hoorah!

My Spice, he has an attitude, his "U gotta problem" look, LOL.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Alan


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Lottie


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

(sidenote: Have I messed up....2 entries per post? Everyone else is doing one entry per post! Sorry if I have!!!)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

1 entry per post and we arent supposed to like yet either... oops :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Entry 1: Sunny "I Got a box "


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> 1 entry per post and we arent supposed to like yet either... oops :lol:


Oops indeed!! SORRY OP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

The only way you can vote on a bunny is to like that post. So you need to do one per post. You'll have to edit the one you've done and take one photo off, then do another post for another bun. 
No 'likes' yet so that everyone gets a fair chance, otherwise it's unfair as people who enter later don't have as long for theirs to be voted on. 
When it comes to the end I am only counting likes per bunny, I won't be reading through each post.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oops indeed!! SORRY OP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's ok, you'll just have to edit post then do them seperatly. Only counting likes per bun otherwise it'll take forever to count up. 
Just trying to keep it simple and fair. Some pretty ones already here


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Tiger Lily


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Leo


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Fluffy


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> It's ok, you'll just have to edit post then do them seperatly. Only counting likes per bun otherwise it'll take forever to count up.
> Just trying to keep it simple and fair. Some pretty ones already here


OK will redo.....trust me!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry everyone will have to remove likes!!!!!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

And my chilled out handsome chap...Cream.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

And Cookie my gorgeous, cheeky but most-loveable-rabbit-I've-had-the-pleasure-of-knowing....harli.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Rini (and her mighty whiskers!)


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

My mischief maker otherwise known as Squeak! He also looks like he could be B3rnie's Heathers twin!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Karsie said:


> My mischief maker otherwise known as Squeak! He also looks like he could be B3rnie's Heathers twin!


Ohhh wow he does look a little bit like Heather, just smaller :lol:


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

lol he is at least double that size now....he was just a little mischief maker there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Karsie said:


> lol he is at least double that size now....he was just a little mischief maker there!


How big is he?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, hmm, 4 out of my 7!

Entry 1:

So gotta be Kimba for starters....
Love this pic but it doesnt show her blue eyes 










*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Entry 2:

It must be the gorgeous Darwin....










oh, sorry just realised that Marley is in the background, that ok? Obviously Darwins the one at the front!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Entry 2: Bebe ".... I'm invisible"


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Entry 3: Summer "..... erm.... mummy?"


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> How big is he?


Have set up an album for more pics lol, not sure how big, im crap with distance and that! But when he is held if his nose is at my shoulder then his bum is at my hip....


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Karsie said:


> Have set up an album for more pics lol, not sure how big, im crap with distance and that! But when he is held if his nose is at my shoulder then his bum is at my hip....


he sounds smaller lol. Do you know how heavy he is?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Entry 3:

The little munchkin that is Jana 










*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Entry 4:

Rascal, my old loppy boy 










*Heidi*


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> he sounds smaller lol. Do you know how heavy he is?


Nope lol, he isnt a cuddly bunny at all since he was neutered  he just hates it, tho he will come running if you have something yummy in your hands and quite happily climb all over you!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

*DATE CHANGES:*

Hi, it seems most people who want to enter have done so, so I have brought the dates forward a bit. New dates are:

*25th June - Entries close at midnight
26th June - Voting begins
3rd July - Voting closes at 8pm*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Entry 1

Coal while a bubba


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

My beautiful Calla as a bubba


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Entry 3

Aggie


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Entry 4 is a bit of a cheat


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Only just seens this! Hope it's ok for me to enter considering I rarely venture down this way 

Entry 1 - Thumper


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Entry 2 - Blossom. She's in the process of recovering from an illness (vet thinks either a stroke or e cuniculi) so she looks a bit wonky, bless her, but she's recovered enough to go back outside with Thumper which is amazing considering the vet was pushing to PTS and saying she'd never have a normal life.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so hard to decide which bunnies to choose.. we have 8 as a family (me n my kids)..

firstly, bailey who we lost this week, was my kids bunny and one of my surprise babies. this is when he was younger:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

my baby girl Lara-grayce. Not the best pic of her, but shows her character:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

number 3: Georgia-amelia. 
she is actually grey, but looks darker on the pic


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

lastly... hope you run some more, cos i feel guilty for the ones i didnt upload.. shhh.. dont tell them haha

This is Benji, who could resist that face...


----------



## hslawson (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of my boy "Blue"


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Kitty


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

having a blonde moment... are we meant to be voting on the pics now? do we like? lol


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

ENTRIES NOW CLOSED

VOTING OPEN - just LIKE the posts with the photos of the bunnies you are voting for


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

bump! :smile:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

........And how are we meant to choose from all these beautiful buns


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

haha, i don't know.
What I find difficult it that it is not necessarily the most pretty ones which catch my eye. Its the ones you can tell have a cheeky side to them.

Which ones would you like to have as your own? Vote for them.
All of them I assume hehe


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

deb53 said:


> ........And how are we meant to choose from all these beautiful buns


just press "like" for the ones under my name 

haha.

there are some gorgeous bunsters posted, i think we are all very lucky


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Bump......


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Third place tie

Alan
Fluffy
Kimba
Kitty

Please pm me your votes for 3rd place winner. Just a private message just with the name of who you are voting for. 8pm Tuesday night is the cut off point.

Thanks people xx


----------

